# Mountains



## Dscannapieco (Feb 1, 2019)

Hey everyone I wanted to share my photos to get everyone's thought on the mountains I made with stryfoam heat gun and paint and see if there's any ideas I should do for them.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Those look really good.


----------



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

Your color variations are very good. If you are going for a "stacked" look like some mountain ranges look like, these could pass.

If you would like the blend in these stacks of foam to look like one big mountain, there are some tricks your could try.

1st - You have some nice random cuts. Try do more of that, but then fit them together like a broken puzzle.

2nd - Get a soldering iron and make deep drags through the entire structure. Very random.

3rd - Use a dull #11 blade and start slashing. This part if fun... especially if you are mad.

3rd - Take a wire brush to the whole thing. Don't worry if big chunks fall off. You can place them elsewhere as boulders if you wish.

Have Fun!
Ron


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Ron045; beautiful looking mountain. :appl:


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

i saw that goat on the edge hahahahaha very nice


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

I like the goat. I'll have to find one. The rock work is pretty excellent also.


----------

